# lohnt sich der einstieg noch



## natario (1. März 2010)

ich bin auf der suche nach nem guten mmorpg mit pvp/rvr jedoch weiß ich nicht ob war oder daoc. schafft man jetzt den einstieg in ein "so altes" game noch oder gibt es nur noch solche welche seit beginn dabei sind?
gibt es noch andere alternativen zu war oder doac mit gutem pvp


----------



## lomanoza (1. März 2010)

natario schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach nem guten mmorpg mit pvp/rvr jedoch weiß ich nicht ob war oder daoc. schafft man jetzt den einstieg in ein "so altes" game noch oder gibt es nur noch solche welche seit beginn dabei sind?
> gibt es noch andere alternativen zu war oder doac mit gutem pvp



Kann die Frage nur wiederholen ! Es würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob es sich noch lohnt neu anzufangen. Ich habe auch was von Serverabschaltung gehört. Ist das Wahr ?


----------



## natario (1. März 2010)

also habe grad die trialversion geladen und angefangen komme aber irgendwie noch nicht so zurecht^^


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2010)

Ich persönlich würde auf nem Freeshard anfangen, aber das Thema werde ich hier nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## natario (3. März 2010)

bin jetzt mal auf uthgard angefangen. komme schon einigermaßen zurecht. falls jedoch jemand lust und zeit hat mir das game ein wenig zu erklären per teamspeak2/3 oder so wäre cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2010)

Prinzipiell kein Thema, allerdings zocken wir auch nicht jeden Abend.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch hier im Thread fragen.


----------



## erwo (5. März 2010)

Hi,

da es 3 Reiche gibt welche sich untereinander nicht verständigen
können sollte man sich als erstes das Passende Reich aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Albion ist eher so die Mainstream Ecke, Hibernia eher so die
"grüne Lunge" und Midgard eher so das konservative Nordeuropäische.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2010)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Kann die Frage nur wiederholen ! Es würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob es sich noch lohnt neu anzufangen. Ich habe auch was von Serverabschaltung gehört. Ist das Wahr ?


Ja, denn *GOA* wurde wegen schlechten Support von den Entwicklern *Mythic *die Lizenz entzogen. Die europäischen Server sollten mittlerweile alle abgeschaltet sein. Daten aller Spieler sind wohl auf die US-Server überspielt worden.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

1. Schlachtfeld auf Uthgard heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (10. März 2010)

Hi,

bin auf uth im Level Bereich 45 mit nem Runi.

Aber eine Frage mal, evtl. weiss es ja hier jemand, im uth Forum wird es
wahrscheinlich keiner verraten wegen Spoiler und so.

In Tajendi 1 gibt es eine Höhle, die ist nach der Oase mit den Kühen,
nach dem Weg mit den numerierten Steinen und den Skorpionfallen.

Rechts in der Wand ist ein Loch und es kommt so Nebel raus, ziemlich
versteck bei so Schleim Viechern.

Wofür ist diese Höhle da??? Gibts da Quests für???

Sind nicht mehr rausgekommen, mit voller Gruppe kann man aber
überleben, nur keine Ahnung wohin und so weiter, auch recht stressig
wegen massig respawn.

Kennt jemand jemanden den man dazu mal befragen könnte? :=)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Geige (21. März 2010)

@Tikume: Naja wirklich viel los ist da ja nicht!

Kann es auf dem Server auch zu etwas größeren Auseinandersetzungen kommen?
Ist in den Low-Level BG´s noch was los?

Überlege gerade mir DAoC nochmal anzuschauen!


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> @Tikume: Naja wirklich viel los ist da ja nicht!
> 
> Kann es auf dem Server auch zu etwas größeren Auseinandersetzungen kommen?
> Ist in den Low-Level BG´s noch was los?



Das ist der erste Low Level BG gewesen und dafür ist es allemal genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (22. März 2010)

Oh vielen Dank für die Antwort, dann schau ich mir die Tage DAoC wohl auch mal auf dem
Server an!


----------



## Jemihi (23. März 2010)

Also ich spiele auch auf Uthgard, da sind so am Abend typischerweise etwa 1100 Leute on. Schön finde ich die Tatsache, dass Buffbots verboten sind.

Aber auch das Original konnte mich wieder faszinieren, da kann ja jeder EU-Spieler momentan kostenlos spielen (es gab ja nen Freimonat für alle). Immer noch ein tolles Spiel, was ich wieder für 6 Monate abonniert habe :-)

Gruß,
der Jem


----------



## jeid (30. April 2010)

Moin Leute, 
nichts ist geiler als Daoc auf den lifeservern.
Jetzt kann man auch mit den EU account auf den Amiservern zocken. Es wird derbe viel geboten, und es gibt auch wieder event, 24/7 und so weiter. Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall neu anzufangen. Man hat jetzt auch super moeglichkeiten schnell zu lvln, falls man mit dem klassischen mob kloppen nicht klar kommt. es gibt auch geile quests, oder man lvlt halt in den schlachtfeldern. Die 12 euro sind wirklich gut angelegt, da braucht man nu wirklich keine abgespeckte kostenlose variante. Vorraussetungs ist halt, das man die moeglichkeiten der erweiterungen mag. Wenn man keinen Bock auf weiterentwicklung hat, ist ein  reiner klassischer Server das besten, besonders wenn man free spielen kann. Achso, keine bb finde ich scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Vorraussetungs ist halt, das man die moeglichkeiten der erweiterungen mag.


Der Satz trifft es ganz gut. Was das PvP angeht stand ToA nicht umsonst bei praktisch allen Spielern in der Kritik.
Von der PvM Seite her gesehen ist es natürlich schon ein schönes Addon gewesen.


----------



## ErivShadow (22. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja, denn *GOA* wurde wegen schlechten Support von den Entwicklern *Mythic *die Lizenz entzogen. Die europäischen Server sollten mittlerweile alle abgeschaltet sein. Daten aller Spieler sind wohl auf die US-Server überspielt worden.



Ein wenig spät aber : Totaler Unsinn die erste Aussage. Goa hat lediglich die Lizenz nicht mehr verlängert und somit ist die europäische Datenbank an den Entwickler EA Mythic zurückgegangen. Diese wurde vor guten zwei Monaten auf neue Server aufgespielt und seitdem kann man mit seinem US- oder EU-Account auf alle Server zugreifen und dort Charaktere erstellen bzw seine alten Charaktere spielen.





Das hat den Vorteil das neue Patches und "Events" mittlerweile zeitgleich aufgespielt werden und die deutschen, englischen und französischen Spieler nicht mehr monatelang auf die Übersetzung warten müssen. Nachteil ist definitiv ein Misch-Client aus deutsch und englisch für die Nicht-Englischsprachler unter den Spielern. Aber das ist nicht wirklich schwerwiegend und so lernen die Leute ja auch mal ein paar Brocken.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2010)

Mal zwei E-Mail Bilder von Heute Abend (Uthgard).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (26. Juni 2010)

Mir stellt sich eine Frage! 
Ich habe nur einen Knochentänzer, auf den ich eigendlich keinen Lust habe. Lohnt es sich auch wieder KOMPLETT neu anzufangen?


----------



## ErivShadow (3. Juli 2010)

Kommt darauf an worauf du deinen Hauptaugenmerk legt. Auf den Live-Servern (nicht die Freeshards) findest du im unteren Levelbereich weniger richtige Gruppen, aber das Leveln ist ja mittlerweile auch recht fix dank Exp, Quests etc.

Sobald du groß genug bist findet sich eigentlich in alle Richtungen genug zu erledigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2010)

Auf Uthgard ist die Gruppensuche kein Problem, zumal Buffbots gebanned werden.


----------



## Set0 (4. Juli 2010)

Man kann also die amerikanischen Server nun einfach so erreichen? Damals hatte man ja nur die Auswahl zwischen den europäischen Servern?

Wenn ihr mir diese Frage noch beantwortet, wäre ich sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErivShadow (4. Juli 2010)

Falls du noch ein altes EU-Konto hast, ist dieses mittlerweile auch über Bioware Mythic verwaltet und benutzbar. 

Abo-Fragen im  aktivsten Daoc-Forum findest du hier.

Mit den neuen und alten Konten kannst du auf allen Servern spielen, sowohl EU (früher GOA, jetzt Bioware Mythic) als auch US.

Sinnvoll wäre im EU-Bereich der Server "Glamorgan" (Avalom,Stonehenge,Logres,Dartmoor,Lyonesse zusammengeclustert) sowie im US-Bereich der Cluster "Ywain".


----------



## Maladin (4. Juli 2010)

Da wir Moderatoren zum Thema Freeshard von DAoC und ihrer Legalität kein Wissen haben, möchten wir bitten, diese Thematik hier nicht auszuführen.

Wenn ihr dazu näheres wisst, könnt ihr mir gern eine PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Gernulf (5. Juli 2010)

Sind die Server immernoch deutschsprachig - auch die neusten Patch? Weil, falls mir WAR nicht mehr zusagt nach einen neuen Versuch die Tage, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken DAoC nochmals zu versuchen! Meine bedingung ist es aber das ich weiterhin mit einem dt. Client spielen kann!


----------



## ErivShadow (5. Juli 2010)

Daoc ist weiterhin mit deutschem Client spielbar. Durch die Übernahme durch Bioware Mythic sind Teile des Spiels mittlerweile in einem deutsch/englisch-Gemisch, welches aber kaum deine Spielfreude trügen dürfte.

Probier es einfach mal aus, es ist definitiv les- und verstehbar.


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

ErivShadow schrieb:


> Daoc ist weiterhin mit deutschem Client spielbar. Durch die Übernahme durch Bioware Mythic sind Teile des Spiels mittlerweile in einem deutsch/englisch-Gemisch, welches aber kaum deine Spielfreude trügen dürfte.
> Probier es einfach mal aus, es ist definitiv les- und verstehbar.


Ich hatte doch glatt gestern zum Abend dies gemacht, nur ads große Problem ist mein altes Passwort, das ich nicht mehr habe! Ein Support ist ja auch nicht mehr da, der mir helfen könnte! Habe mein Spiele,-und mein Abologin eingegeben mit und ohne EUR am Ende, aber nichts! Da ja keine E-Mails mit übermittelt wurden, gibt es kein Zusammenhang! Tja auf meine beiden alten GOA Accounts komme ich also nicht mehr. Hatte aber ein Testaccount erstellt und mich dann mit meinen Stufe 1-3 Geisterbeschwörer ins RvR gestellt und ein wenig beobachtet! Ein wenig los ist ja noch was - war auf den Avalon-Cluster - Kämpfe in und um Nottmoor und Surs! Ok nicht mehr soviel wie damals aber für ein 8 Jahre altes Spiel ist das in Ordnung! Leider ist der Client schon so ein Gemisch aus englisch und deutsch, vermutlich weil die Patches nun nur noch auf englisch kommen! 
Falls ich meine alten accounts nicht wiederbekommen sollte, werde ich mich aber nicht länger mit dem Spiel befassen, da von Stufe 1 an nochmal aufzuleveln ....! Mir geht es ums RvR, was in WAR - der neuen Hoffnung dermaßen schief gelaufen ist als °Fast°-Nachfolger! Aber die 2 Stunden haben eine Menge Erinnerungen wieder hochgespült!


----------



## ErivShadow (6. Juli 2010)

Ich empfehle einen Blick in den Account-FAQ . Vielleicht hilft einer der Tipps dort.

Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit recht günstig und schmerzfrei über ein englisches Telefonat an die Accountdaten zu kommen. Ein Kumpel hat so innerhalb von 10 Minuten drei alte Accounts wiederbekommen, auch andere Forenbenutzer waren innerhalb von wenigen Minuten wieder Accountbesitzer. 

Die Nummer findet sich weiter unten im FAQ.




Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. Ich werde hier weiterhin den "kleinen Waldgeist" für Daoc spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

ErivShadow schrieb:


> Ich empfehle einen Blick in den Account-FAQ . Vielleicht hilft einer der Tipps dort.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit recht günstig und schmerzfrei über ein englisches Telefonat an die Accountdaten zu kommen. Ein Kumpel hat so innerhalb von 10 Minuten drei alte Accounts wiederbekommen, auch andere Forenbenutzer waren innerhalb von wenigen Minuten wieder Accountbesitzer.
> 
> ...



Habe Antwort bekommen und soll da anrufen, da ich weder englisch schreiben noch sprechen kann, wars das für mich! Außerdem soll ich dann noch die Geheimfrage beantworten ...naja ich habe den DAoC-Account damals im Januar 2002 erstellt mit der offenen Beta ...kenne weder das Passwort noch die Geheimfrage! Mit dem deutschsprachigen GOA-Support konnte man wenigstens noch reden und sich an das Ziel ranarbeiten ...aber so - keine Chance! Das Einzigste was ich noch kenne ist das Spiele,- und Abologin und die E-Maildaten!


----------



## loki-07 (6. Juli 2010)

hast du euR am ende? weil dan ligts warscheinlich daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<accname>_eu

so sollte es dan beim login aussehn ^^


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

loki-07 schrieb:


> hast du euR am ende? weil dan ligts warscheinlich daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe kein Passwort, da bringt es mir nichts ob _eu oder wie bei WAR _eur, wenn ich kein neues Passwort anfordern kann, da meine Email nicht hinterlegt ist!


----------



## ErivShadow (7. Juli 2010)

Meld dich dort mal im Forum und frag freundlich um Hilfe, es geht wirklich fix und es hilft auch bestimmt jemand beim Formulieren der Fragen und Antworten.

Ein Geheimwort hast du nicht, das steht standardmäßig in der Email drinnen. Du brauchst lediglich deinen Loginnamen, deine Emailadresse und am besten dein Spielekennwort sowie dein Abokennwort.

Hast du keinen im Freundeskreis welcher dir helfen kann beim Anruf? So schwer ist es wirklich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (7. Juli 2010)

ErivShadow schrieb:


> Du brauchst lediglich deinen Loginnamen, deine Emailadresse und am besten dein Spielekennwort sowie dein Abokennwort.



Ich brauche ja das Kennwort/Passwort?


----------



## ErivShadow (8. Juli 2010)

Dann erkläre denen am Telefon das du nur noch deinen Loginnamen und deine Emailadresse hast. Dann solltest du dein Pw recht simpel bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (8. Juli 2010)

ErivShadow schrieb:


> Dann erkläre denen am Telefon das du nur noch deinen Loginnamen und deine Emailadresse hast. Dann solltest du dein Pw recht simpel bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.... Naja nach einigen E-Mails hat sich das Thema DAoC wohl für mich erledigt! Egal was man schreibt, die wollen nur am Telefon Support geben und das ist für mich nicht möglich.
Die letzte E-Mail von heute früh ist damit der Abschluß und ich werde heute Abend das Spiel von der Platte löschen! Schade eigentlich aber das sollte wohl so kommen.

Wenn das bei WAR dann später auch darauf hin hinausläuft, ist WAR ebenfalls Geschichte! 

Und ich hoffe das es bei SW:ToR anders läuft und ein ordentlicher EU-Support in den lokalisierten Ländern gibt!


----------



## ErivShadow (8. Juli 2010)

Warum ist ein Telefonanruf nicht möglich? Es wird doch einen englisch sprechenden Menschen bei dir in der Umgebung geben, der da kurz anrufen kann. Kostenfaktor umsonst bis 5 €. Wenn einem der kleine Aufwand zuviel ist, dann wünsche ich wirklich viel Spaß bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## Gernulf (9. Juli 2010)

ErivShadow schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Telefonanruf nicht möglich? Es wird doch einen englisch sprechenden Menschen bei dir in der Umgebung geben, der da kurz anrufen kann. Kostenfaktor umsonst bis 5 €. Wenn einem der kleine Aufwand zuviel ist, dann wünsche ich wirklich viel Spaß bei anderen Spielen.


Weil es ein Kundendienst per E-Mail gibt und was anderes als das was ich bereits schon per E-Mail geschrieben habe, könnte ich auch per Telefon nicht weitergeben!
Möglich, das sich der eine oder andere findet, nur warum der teure Aufwand?

Für mich wäre das Spiel Nostalgie, für Mythic ein weiterer Spieler und Mehreinnahmen! Kundendienst ist immer noch Dienst am Kunden, egal ob In,-oder Ausland!
Das ich kein Englisch schreiben kann, ist halt so! Zu meiner Zeit war das nicht üblich und auch kein Schulfach!


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Screenshots , es ist geil zu sehen das man den ein oder anderen von Memento Mori oder Schwarze Rose noch kennt ^^
Ich vermisse die alte zeit in dem Spiel auch, war damals das Spiel was mich am meisten gefesselt hat und bin auch schon ewig am überlegen wieder mal reinzuschnuppern.
Meine 26 lvl 50er vermissen mich sicher ^^ (ich weiss ich bin irre ^^)
Der Server uthgard ist nen live server oder nen FS ?


----------



## erwo (30. Juli 2010)

@gernulf wenn du kein interesse an daoc hast dann lasses halt, an noergelspielern hat mythic kein interesse ist doch gut so. So sind es viel weniger deppen.

Uthgard ist ein freeshard, allerdings daoc classic, viele der erweiterungen fehlen und das leveln dauert laenger. Fuer anfaenger ist der live. Server imho besser.

Legal sind in europa alle freeshards wo der servercode neu geschriebn ist, also nicht geklaut, das ist rechtlich eindeutig.

Die UO freeshards sind ja auch lange schon offiziell geduldet, schon weil einige der spieler accounts auf live und auf freeshards haben wuerde mythic nie dagegen vorgehen imho.

Lasst euch keinen FUD einreden, uthgard gibts seit 2003 ohne wipe oder aehnliches.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2010)

Leveln dauert auf Uthgard sicher ein wenig länger als auf den Live Servern, dafür fällt der ganze Artefakt und Masterlevel Krams weg. Einfach SC craften und fertig.

Kann natürlich auch ein Nachteil sein, denn ToA war ja PvM mäßig sichr nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2010)

na aber mal ehrlich , was hat man damals großartig denn an PvM gemacht ? ^^ Classic wars Darkness Falls Siegel farmen und gegen Platten Rüssi eintauschen , Zerlegen und Schaniere draus machen. Und mit ToA hattest dann noch ne High End ini die vllt 3 monate lief und dann immer leer war. Das PvM bestand aus dem regelmäßig legen vom Drachen, den Artefakten sammeln, Master Level holen (ich hab die verdammte Phönix Feder nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und naja ok , Minotaur Addon , das war dann das wo ich nach nen paar monaten zu WoW gewechselt bin und seit dem ich den Heiligen Gral der Spiele suche.

Uthgard werd ich aber mal schauen ob ichs anteste. Was heisst bei euch Classic ? mit dem alten Emain bzw all den guten alten PvP Zonen ? Könnt ich noch versuchen das Ellyll Schwert zu ergattern ^^ 
Hach mich packt grade eine gewisse Euphorie und geile erinnerungen an das Spiel.


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Daoc ist einfach primär PvP. Nicht umsonst stand ToA damals dermaßen in der Kritik.
Will ich PvE haben spiel ich Wow oder Everquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Classic heisst vor allem die alten Frontier Zones, kein ToA Kram. Und Verbot von Buffbots.
Ellylschwerter gibt es, das ist ein hochbeliebter Farmplatz in Pennine - allerdings solltest Du dich auf regelmäßigen Besuch einstellen.

Euphorie ist wohl übertrieben. Meine Erste Reaktion in Daoc nach paar Jahren war mich über die Kack-Steuerung aufzuregen. Daran gewöhnt man sich aber schnell.
Auf jeden Fall hat sich mei mir auch wieder das alte Daoc-Feeling eingestellt was ich sehr schln fand. Ich hatte aber auch den Luxus zusammen mit paar Freunden zu spielen.


----------



## Dart (2. August 2010)

Ich werd auch mal schauen das ich da nu auf Uthgard komme , ist es richtig das man das spiel komplett Patchen muss mit dem aktuellen kram und dann eine "Mod" vom Freeshared reinkopiert ?


----------



## Tagres (2. August 2010)

Du lädst dir einfach den Client über den Downloader und packst dann in das Installationsverzeichnis den DAOC Portal Launcher (http://portal.dolserver.net/). Da kannst du dann Uthgard wählen und los spielen. Spielen kannst du damit schon aber ich meine du musst dir dann von der Uthgard Seite noch 1-2 Modifikationen laden.


----------



## Dart (2. August 2010)

Ich hatte halt eine Anleitung gefunden gehabt im Forum und da stand es halt das man komplett patchen soll , daher die frage. Gut ich werd dann mal den patcher durchlaufen lassen und schauen das ichs hinbekomme , nun mit der aktuellen News zu den Änderungen im Interface und der Hoffnung eines wiederauflebends meines persönlichen Heiligen Grals kann mir dieses komische Spiel von Eissturm gestohlen bleiben ^^


----------



## Gernulf (4. August 2010)

erwo schrieb:


> @gernulf wenn du kein interesse an daoc hast dann lasses halt, an noergelspielern hat mythic kein interesse ist doch gut so. So sind es viel weniger deppen.


Ich habe viele Jahre aktiv und sehr gerne DAoC gespielt und dies ist für mich auch heute noch das beste Onlinespiel! Nur sehe ich nicht ein das vom Support halt kein Support kommt und dem Spieler geholfen wird. Ich persönlich kann nichts dafür das das Spiel nicht mehr von GOA betreut wird. 
Und ich lasse mich nicht als Nörgler abstempeln, aus so einem Alter bin ich raus. Und das Nörgler nicht reicht und dann noch das Wort Depp hinterher geworfen kommt ... na Klasse!
Das ist eine Beleidigung und Kindergartenverhalten³.

Ich bin außerdem Mythic-Kunde mit WAR, nur halt mit einem anderen Login und auch da schaffen die es nicht das Spiel hinzuzufügen!

DAoC&WAR wird in Englisch, Französisch und Deutsch angeboten, da kann man als Kunde doch auch die Betreuung per Support-Ticket in einer dieser Sprachen erwarten Hilfe zu bekommen!


----------



## jeid (8. August 2010)

Gernulf schrieb:


> DAoC&WAR wird in Englisch, Französisch und *Deutsch angeboten*, *da kann man als Kunde doch auch die Betreuung per Support-Ticket in einer dieser Sprachen erwarten Hilfe zu bekommen*!



Leider nicht! Den ein Ami wartet das man in seiner sprache mit im spricht, wenn man was von ihm will. Ausserdem erwartet ein Ami auch, das man in seiner sprache mit ihm spricht, wenn erwas von dir will. Nicht im Privaten, da habe ich es schon anders erlebt, aber in Geschäftsleben ist das so. Kann aber auch an der deutschen "Arschkrischermentalität" liegen.

Aber vom prinzip sehe ich es wie du.


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Realistisch gesehn kocht Daoc nur noch auf kleiner Flamme bei Mythic. Ich würde für 20 Deutsche, 5 Italiener und 8 Franzosen auch nicht extra mehrere GMs einstellen.


----------



## Satanix (7. September 2010)

Wer gerne RvR macht für den lohnt es sich
man solle aber auf einem US Server anfangen, Ywain 1-10, wobei zu beachten ist das man auf Ywain1 keinen freien Häuser mehr bekommt.
ansonsten kann man locker einen Char in einer Woche auf 50 spielen auch ohne questen, sind soviele Grp und Levler unterwegs wie nicht mal zur besten Zeit in Europa Prime time.
Tip vielleicht die Drachenquest beginnen gibt ab 40 viel und die der Herolde. Stehn meistens in der Hauptstadt - Haupthalle
Englisch ist Umgangssprache, wer aber Deutsche Gilden sucht sind auch genug schon vorhanden und kann sich da anschliessen.
wobei ja Dex/Qui sowieso jeder kennt .usw
das Abkürzungskauderwelsch hat man auch mit der Zeit dann gerafft. Man Freut sich dann aufs RvR wen man nicht dauernd die Euro. Hochgerüsteten RvR Char RR12 vor der Nase hat, sondern alles mögliche was das Spiel hergibt.


----------



## Tonkra (12. November 2010)

DAOC war mein erstes MMorpg und habe es sicher 6+ jahre gespielt.. was das RVR meiner meinung nach am besten macht... es ist openworld pvp (keine komischen instanzen runs wie in warhammer) es dreht sich alles weiter. das RVR braucht einfach keine großartigen anreize damit man gerne ins rvr hinaus geht.

schaut euch warhammer an, da brauchte es für jeden scheiß irgendwelche itemanreize und plipla damit die leute ihren arsch ins pvp bewegt hatten..



was mich am rvr in daoc letzten endes genervt hat, und weswegen ich nicht mehr einloggen würde.. ist einfach die unfairness.
ein char komplett in Artefakten ausgerüstet macht einen anderen char ohne artes in 1-2 sekunden platt... man stirbt viel zu schnell, kann nach 1-2 bolts tot sein. das ist das frustrierende daran.


zu classic zeiten war es einfach am besten.da hatte ich sogar mit meinem pala spass.


----------



## erwo (12. November 2010)

Hi,



Tonkra schrieb:


> was mich am rvr in daoc letzten endes genervt hat, und weswegen ich nicht mehr einloggen würde.. ist einfach die unfairness.
> ein char komplett in Artefakten ausgerüstet macht einen anderen char ohne artes in 1-2 sekunden platt... man stirbt viel zu schnell, kann nach 1-2 bolts tot sein. das ist das frustrierende daran.
> zu classic zeiten war es einfach am besten.da hatte ich sogar mit meinem pala spass.



Spiel doch auf Uthgard, kostet nichts und ist komplett Classic.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## iNexx (18. November 2010)

Ich hatte damals zu Toa Zeiten sehr aktiv Daoc gespielt. Nach nun ca 5 Jahren Pause bin ich wieder zurückgekehrt. Da ich nun diesen Thread hier lese frage ich mich warum?

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich jegliche MMORPGS gespielt. Ob in WoW aktiv geraided oder in der Arena PvP betrieben, in Warhammer pvp in szenarien / open - solo oder in der Gruppe. Natürlich waren noch etliche andere MMO´s dabei, aber kein Spiel konnte mir das bieten was Daoc bietet. Natürlich ist es ein altes Spiel und ist vielleicht nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Die Frage ist halt was ist der neuste Stand? Der neuste Stand bedeutet für mich das Entwickler versuchen die Spiele auf den Casual Markt anzupassen um möglichst viele spieler zugewinnen und damit Umsatz. Das bedeutet, jeder kann es ohne viel erVständnis Spielen die Charaktere und Fähigkeiten bedürfen wenig Fähigkeiten der Spieler ansich. Natürlich kann man darüber streiten und viele wow spieler denken sich, dass wow skill benötigt und nicht einfach ist was im gegesatz zu daoc halt leider nicht wirklich der Fall ist. Daoc lebt vom PvP / RvR und hat sich eine eigene Definition von spielerischen können und gruppenorientierten Spiel geschaffen. Daoc definiert sich nicht wie viele andere Spiele dadurch die besten, neusten, stärksten Items zubekommen sondern in dark age of Camelot gibt es Attribut Limits. Das bedeutet das JEDER Spieler die selben Vorraussetzungen hat btw. sich die selben Vorraussetzungen schaffen kann! Es gibt 3 Reiche mit unterschiedlichen Charakteren die sich nicht gleichen. Jeder Charakter ist dazu noch anders skillbar. Die Fähigkeiten sind sehr gut abgestimmt wobei einer der wichtigen Punkte der Unterschied des Crowed Control ist. In vielen MMO´s wird es den Spielern leicht gemacht. Wenn z.b ein Magier castet und er während dieser Zeit geschlagen wird oder ähnliches bricht der Cast in der Regel nicht ab, sondern verlängert sich. In Daoc ist das anders: Hier gibt es echten CC! Zauber werden unterbrochen und es gibt einen Delay bis man wieder handlungsfähig ist. Es gibt echten Mezz und echten Stun und net sowas dahingepopeltes. Natürlich ist der Umgang mit den Fähigkeiten deshalb schwierig und viele Spieler sind schnell überfordert. Dazu kommt noch das eine Gruppe aus 8 Spielern besteht wo die schwierigkeit schon allein darin besteht diese Gruppe durch aufeinander abgestimmte Charaktere zu besetzten damit man überhaubt konkurenzfähig ist! Es gibt noch viel mehr aber ich komme mal auf den Punkt:

Daoc ist nix für Casuals und definiert sich nicht durch PVE, sondern durch Teamorientiertes RvR ( Wobei man natürlich auch solo spielen kann ).
Man wird nicht durch das Spiel geführt und an die Hand genommen, sondern muss sich vieles selber erarbeiten. Das PvP ist stark von den Fähigkeiten jedes einzelnen SPieler abhängig. Fehler werden nicht verziehen! Wenn ein Spieler ein Fehler macht stirbt die Gruppe!

Das ist natürlich alles nur meine subjektive Meinung und ich will damit auch andere Spieler oder Spiele nicht schlecht reden. Jedem das seine, jeder definiert Spaß und die Erwartung an ein Spiel anders.


----------



## Morinas (6. März 2011)

iNexx schrieb:


> ...viel text...



besser kann man es kaum ausdrücken. wer daoc jetzt noch spielen möchte, sollte aber auf us servern anfangen, da die deutschen server LEER sind. und es sehr sehr schwer wird für anfänger. 
sprichst du kein englisch ist es auch kein prb, auf den us servern gibt es genug deutsche, dieeinem helfen können und es auch machen


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

Überlege auch anzufangen, mal schauen, ob was draus wird o: Die Screens sind schon verlockend, ahh..


----------



## Kevvulk (7. Oktober 2011)

Hiho,

da zur Zeit der Grossteil der MMOs irgendwie doch alle gleich sind (auch z.b SW:ToR) wollte ich gerne mal wieder back to the roots gehen.

habe durch zufall das hier dann gefunden und mich an die schöne Zeit in DaoC erinnert.

Frage ist nur lohnt noch ein neueinstieg ? Und auf welchen der US Server gibt es die meisten deutschen ? hab gelesen das es sogar noch reine deutschen Gilden geben soll ?


----------



## huhuhaha (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi, kann auf der Homepage nicht finden, was es den Monatlich kosten wird nach dem 14-Tage free trial. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, uthgard oder einen Offizielen Server? Bzw. was sind die Unterschiede? 
(Die paar Euro im Monat jucken mich weniger aber da gibts ja auch was wegen Addons ect. oder?)


----------



## BunzLee (13. Oktober 2011)

Spannend, wie viele Leute zurück zu DAoC wollen. Ich werde mir die Tage mal Uthgard anschauen und gucken wie das mit dem Einstieg klappt. Ich habe damals einen Barden gespielt und hatte tierisch Spass am RvR... Vorne laufen, alle hinterher, und diese Speed-Hymne reingehauen. Whoot. =)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass manche von euch ebenfalls auf Uthgard und nicht auf dem US-Server spielen?


----------



## Niemezzki (16. Oktober 2011)

ich bin seid kurzem wieder in daoc dabei und es macht irrsinnigen spass auf den us servern,mehr als genug los rund um die uhr.
ich hatte mal vor einer zeit diesen freeshard ausprobiert..im vergleich zu den live servern finde ich den oede,mal abgesehn davon dassa ilegal is was ich gehoert hab


----------



## jeid (4. November 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hi, kann auf der Homepage nicht finden, was es den Monatlich kosten wird nach dem 14-Tage free trial. [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](Die paar Euro im Monat jucken mich weniger aber da gibts ja auch was wegen Addons ect. oder?)[/font]



Die kosten sind je nach Dollar kurz 12.88 - 13 Euro oder so. Durch die steuern ist es halt im gleichen bereicht wie schon zu EU Zeiten. Alle Addon sind kostenlos und schon im download enthalten.

Ich persönlich kann nur den Live-Server empfehlen. Selbst wenn die Sprache Probleme machen würde, es gibt ne Menge deutsche Gilden und Allys die helfen.
Am ende ist ein Free shared nur ne billige Kopie. Auch wenn se gut gemacht ist.


----------



## Thutmosis (9. November 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem Daoc 2002 mein erstes MMO war, ich mittlerweile über Eve-Online, WOW, War weit umher reiste, zieht es mich irgendwie wieder zu Daoc.

Es Lebt ja noch wie es scheint.

Aus den Antworten entnehme ich, es gibt jetzt nur noch Server in den USA? 
Was ist ein freeshard, was ist ein Live-Server. Sowas wie Privatserver und Mythic Server?

Mein letzters Addon war damals das mit Atlantis wenn ich nicht irre. Man konnte so Questreihen machen, jeweils 10 Stück für irgendwas. Gegenstände aktivieren( Mein Jäger hatte damals sonen Mantel der ständig 200Hp Absorb zündete). Das war doch Atlantis oder?

Jetzt gibt es diese Klassik-Server. Da ist nur Vanilla drauf oder wie? 

Über die anderen, später erschienenen Addons weiß ich quasi gar nix. Null Pan ob die erstrebenswert sind. 
Wieviele Server gibt es insgesamt noch? Ich höre bespielsweise mit War auf, 1-2 Server und abends rennen kaum 50 Leute insg rum, beide Fraktionen zusammen. Das ist einfach hohl.

Gibt es noch das Reichsrangsystem mit Fertigkeitenkauf. Ich hasse Wow PvP wo man nur Ausrüstung kauft. Die ist für mich mittel zum zweck, das wars dann auch, nix was ich "erspielen" will. Da finde ich Charerweiterungen, neue Talente viel schöner.

Gibt es noch diese Relikte, Emain(hieß doch so die Pvp Zone? mit den Mauern wo mein Midgard-Jäger schön campne konnte  ).

Ich hoffe ist jetzt nicht zuviel auf einmal.


----------



## GSAvlel (7. März 2013)

Da muss ich zustimmen aber mit wenn man allerdings schon leute geht es sehr gut


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Wäre cool wen es ein neues DAOC kommen würde!


----------

